# Black Audi R8 Correction detail.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details Vs Black Audi R8 including wet sand scratch correction*​ The owner of the Audi has longed for an R8 for quite some time. But he decided to wait till the right one came along. The car was perfect in every way apart from being rather neglected in the paint department. But he also new this could be resolved as he wished this to be his weekend toy.​ The car was booked in over 4 days and the owner opted for one of our top services. We started as normal with our standard wash process. 2 SF & Rinsed followed with 2BM. All rounded off with full decontamination, with Tar X & Iron X. Prior to being brought inside clayed and rinsed once more.​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ At this point is it was plain to eye what we had to attend with. Time was taken to carry out a detailed mapping of the paint, as there would be areas that would require some localized deep scratch removal. ​ As per we start off with the bonnet.​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ With all the paint reading to hand. I then started to assess the paint with various pads and polish. Considering the level of correction and comparing them to the paint removal rates. I settled on PO85RD 3.02 on a hex logic green pad. Some areas as expected required a couple of hits with this combo, and others area that required the same polish but on L&C White wool pad. But it was better than stepping up to heavier cutting compound. Due holily to the additional work and excessive paint removal rates. ​ The polish was worked as per normal.​ Spread polish across my 15 x 15 area @ 600RPM.​ Moving up in speed to 1000rpm to get the lubricates in the polish more conditioned and the abrasives evenly distributed across the set area.​ I then moved you to around 1500RPM and worked the polish till the residue when clear. This can vary quite considerable from user to user. Due mainly to different styles when working the polish. But the indicator most people are looking for is the residue on the paint. Loosing it milky look and running clear. At this point I reduced any pressure over the head of the machine and lowered the speed. So I short just the weight of the machine slowly running on the surface. This reduces any marring that was created during the cutting stage. This technique is always of benefit when you start the finishing stage.​ Bonnet after correction & from a distance focusing in on the full panel.​ 







​ Looks good. But unfortunately it is only one side of the story. Here is the same panel using various light sources and focusing on the paint surfaces.​ 







​ After. Not perfect but as far as I was prepared to take it.​ 







​ 







​ These marks where created with a box being placed on the bonnet and sliding along the bonnet and down the wing area.​ 







​ Wing area.​ 







​ During and using wool.​ 







​ After correction.​ 







​ More localized RDS.​ 







​ And after.​ 







​ Before​ 







​ After.​ 







​ These instances happen all too often. Where the deeper RDS are hidden all along but the swirls and hazing on the upper surface of the paint. This is the area of paint correction that takes time. Monitoring the paint removals at very stage., as well as conservation of the clear for a later date. I have come across a worry trend more so of late. Where people have just picked up the most aggressive polish and pad. And devastated the panel, removing paint all over the panel just to save time. From a personal point of view. I feel this is nothing short of vandalism of a car that has been entrusted in your care. So if you are looking to get your pride and joy corrected. Ask question especially if the time scale is less than you anticipated. Paint correction done properly takes time.​ Moving on to the finishing sets. This was carried out with P0106FA on a light finishing pad. Steven was left with the task of finishing off the areas after correction. He also used the same polish with a light polishing pad over the areas that had been address, previously with wool.​ 







​ He worked the polish much as before.​ Spreading the polish @ 600RPM. Prior to conditioning the polish and moving on up to 1000RPM. Once he was happy with the even spread he then moved on up to 1400Rpm till the residue was totally clear. But not dried out. He the came down in speed to 1000RPM once more lifting back the pressure and reducing his hand movements, for a further few passes. Before reducing the pressure even more and slowing the machine down to 600rpm and moving the machine even slower across his set. Prior to buffing off the residue. At this point a final Wipe down was carried out with eraser. To clarify that the panel was defect free and view the true finish.​ Bonnet afters​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ While Steven finished off on the bonnet. I started to view and work away on the O/S Door.​ Before.​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ After correction & wipe down.​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ Rear wing O/S Before​ 







​ 







​ 







​ As before there where some deeper marks at the top of the wing. More than likely cause but someone in the past dragging the hose across the area while filling up with fuel.​ 







​ 







​ There was also a few lighter one probably induced with washing.​ 







​ These mark where assess once more and I decided on wool and Intensive polish once more. Running at a low speed and backing back towards the end of the set. Pictures taken after a few wipes down with eraser.​ 







​ Still a very tiny rds left. But considering removal rates, and the level of correction. I decided to leave this for now.​ 







​ Corrected panel.​ 







​ 







​ 







​ Tailgate before.​ 







​


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

After.​









Before









After









Before


















After


















N/S Rear wing before.













































This panel one probably the worst of the car. The new owner admitted he was responsible for creating the deep rds present on the upper wing area. As he had caught is belt while in cleaning the engine bay in the past. By he also mention it was lesson learnt. After my initial set of intensive polish. I measured the paint around the deep rds. As I was unsure if Rounding over the scratches or wet sanding would be an option. Considering the readings I decided on the second option.
Before wet sanding & polishing


















During 2000 grit in one direction. Followed up with 4000 in the opposite direction.









Again followed up with intensive polish. Which left the finish like this.






















Correction shots.













































N/S Door Before.



























After



























Once the finish stage was finished stage was finished. It was time to complete the final paint prep. The car was treated to a further jewelling set with 85RD on a finishing pad. Now where this set differs from the previous finishing stage. It the set various from anyway from 6 to 8 minutes in length. Slowly burnishing up the finish to a real high gloss. We have carried this out on a number of show car in the past. But we have been unable to catch the effect on a camara. But it is never noticeable to the human eye. This time I managed to capture the difference in looks across the panel. Please excuse the crude 50/50. But I think you can see the difference this made to this car.










It was them time to complete the final prep of the car. Starting with the luggage area. All plastic where dressed with. CG Natural shine dressing.
50/50 shot.



























Moving on to the engine bay. Cleaned and dressed.



















Wheels where protected with FK 1000P & tyres dressed & arches dressed with Perl. Glass was cleaned with clear view and the redone with Duragloss glass cleaner and rain repelant. All plastic trims treated with Cg New Look Trim Gel. And all external paint work protected with Cg E Zyme wax.










If you have made it this far then Thank you. I hope you have found this write up beneficial and a brief insight to paint correction. What can be achieved and more so what to look out for if you are looking to have your car detailed. I will leave you with some after shots.
Thanks for view and all comments welcome and appreciated.












































































































































































Unfortunately the weather is out with our control. So the car left to a rather wet and dreary day in Glasgow once more.


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

turned that back to how the r8 paint should be good work


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks lovely. You don't realise how low these cars are till you stand next to one


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing work there, great writeup as well, very free flowing and enjoyable to read.

Thanks for posting, have a great week.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

what a mess to start with....ver nice work, car looks a lot better Gordon...

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant write up and very good in-depth explanations.

Great work Gordon :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella,wot a mess to start with!:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

Good read and excellent turn around.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Ba da ba ba baaa, I'm loving it! Audi really got this one right, and you've made it look a million quid!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nicely done, worked on a very similar R8 with a friend of mine, a few months back, which was also severely hacked - 
the paint takes a lot of effort to get right again, looks like you did it right though 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Really like R8's it's a shame to see such a nice car in that state but the finish you have achieved is absolutely stunning, i bet the owner is very happy now.
Simon


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

how do I put it .....people should be jailed for doing that to a car , what were they using , brillo pads

That aside , fabulous work there and a stunning finish , the garage pics are jaw dropping.

Also very informative write up too, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Quite simply put. Stunning!
Excellent results. Nice indepth portrayal and some serious levels of correction carried out. Nice job Gordon.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic finish gordan. Great shot of the jewelling effect, almost like it's different colours on the floor. Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great job there Gordon as always
Top man

top result

:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Gordon and Steven.
Also nice to see another E-zyme user, thought I was the only one!


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

*Great job.*

4 days to detail, only 2 days to get through the photos  Only joking.

That's the clear difference between an enthusiast like myself & a professional service like you offer. Amazing job.

Steve


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

How do people who own these lovely cars allow them to get in this state? I know its good that it keeps detailers in work but they are just extremely nice and to be neglected is just disgusting.

You've done an excellent turn around on that one matey :thumb: Any owner would be proud of that turnaround matey


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic write up, very interesting! Amazing results of the wetsanding and now the owner has a car they can cherish and enjoy. Can't believe the gloss! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Wonderful finish on the R8! Good job :thumb:
Where can I buy the small wetsanding tool you are using? Does it need additional wetsanding pads?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work there. Smashing write up.










Why change direction when moving to the 4000 grade?

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work as ever Gordon, a true transformation - I bet the owner was delighted!

Russ.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Another fantastic write up gordon. Interesting about the longer burnishing set. i know you have spoke of it but now you can actually see the evidence of it. Worth doing on select details. a nice car hopefully the owner will look after it now. 

Loving the action shot of steve polishing up top, surely you can reach the roof on an R8  lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Cracking work there. Smashing write up.
> 
> Why change direction when moving to the 4000 grade?
> 
> ...


so you can see if the 2000 marks have been sanded out...(I believe... well, that's why I do it! :lol

I'm sure Gordon will correct me if I'm talking b0ll0cks though

A bit like when you do windows, one side should be horizontal, the other vertical...so you can see what side the streaks are on!

:thumb:

I'm sure Gordon will correct me if I'm talking b0ll0cks though


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its to ensure that you are covering the area that has been sanded with 2000. so youu dont leave any sanding marks. if youu went the same way you wouldnt be able to see where you have sanded


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sexy car and a top draw finish :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work as always fella


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmm very nice indeed. For me it would take a lot of guts to take some wet and dry to an R8 but to you's its probably all in a days work.

Nice right up and great finish :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*R8*

Ready for the show stand mate:thumb: Excellent work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent back to new condition. Superb write up, great to have loads of pictures too :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work. Can't beat an R8 in Black!


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Syunning work gordon was in a bit of a state but stunning condition after thats for sure.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Nice turnaround Gordon looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice and a great write up


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice work on a very nice car :thumb:..


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful!

Good amount of pictures, and really nice that you explain what you've done and how.
What's E-zyme like? Can you compare it to something else?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great job!
Amazing finishes!


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic as usual Gordon  truely stunning cars!


On another note i'm impressed at how tidy the unit is looking too


----------



## sharkey56 (Mar 20, 2010)

Great work and write up!


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Stunning work Gordon!

Thanks for the writeup too.


----------

